

Rovio CEO Stepping Down - dsarle
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2014/08/29/mikael-hed-stepping-down-as-rovio-ceo-in-2015

======
janameri
Maybe this has something to do with the Rovio focus moving more towards being
an entertainment brand and not a gaming company.

